# Ernesto Presas



## MJS (Dec 3, 2007)

Clip of GM Ernesto Presas.  Interesting portion later on when he talks about the empty hand translations, and uses a ball point pen as part of the demo!:supcool:


[yt]t4EOIs7IYf0[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent clip of GM Ernesto.

Gm Ernesto is (or was the last time I saw him) a great demonstrater.  Years back he use to demonstrate his freestyle pattern (similar to the Tapi drills) using a 20oz soda bottle against the solo baston.  Showing how principles between using different things are similar.  In the demo he would lock the person, sweep or take them to the ground and give them a drink from his bottle; as well as demonstrating disarms against the stick in flow.

At the end of our seminar he used tradtional Okinawan weapons, a towel, pen etc. etc. all to demonstrate his principles of his system with against the stick and each other.

Mark


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Simply amazing
Once he gets going the flow of his movements is beautiful to watch


----------

